# What to charge per person for a 4 day retreat preparing Bkfst-Lunch-Dinner for 13 women? First time



## chef gee (Dec 23, 2014)

Initial conversation was that they have a budget of $55 per person (for 10 paying attendees) and 3 other non-paying attendees totaling 13 people to serve.   I would like to know how to figure the costs for food based on a standard fare for B-L-D (sandwiches for Lunch) including food, chef services (with helper or not).  thanks!


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

A few more details are needed-----

A proposed menu would help--

serving style--linen and china or paper plate throw away---

does the facility have automatic dishwasher?

Cooking and transporting to the site or cooked on location?

My gut feeling is that you will not be able to provide that service for $55 per guest---


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

for $55.00 for 12 meals each =$4.58 per person  a 1/4 lb burger and fries with lettuce and tomato condiments, pickle and onion will cost approx. $2.25 to 2.50  so you figure if it pays to do this. I wouldn't waste my time. 1 decent frank and beans, cole slaw condiments =$1.50 cost


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

First thought that hits: I don't see what these 3 extra "non-paying" people have to do with your pricing--

unless they're non-paying to YOU, not just the client. Which would be bad.

My minimum on  a catered dinner, buffet service station, is about 360.00 But it certainly depends on what I'm

serving, and the serving style and serviceware, as Mike (gives the howdy sign) pointed out. You can likely

handle 13 by yourself, unless you're plating and serving. In that case I wouldn't do the dinner alone for less

than 500, again, depending on other factors--maybe more. Either way, that's half  your "budget" right there,

and you have 2 other meals to prep cook and serve.

IMO you'll lose your tush at 55.00 per head, and kick yourself in the same place later, for having done it--

just too much work and expense.


----------

